# محرك دائم الحركة بواسطة الكهرباء الساكنة (مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة)



## ميداد (9 أغسطس 2008)

أخواني أقدم لكم فكرة توصلت إليها مؤخرا وارجو منكم إطلاعي إذا كان فيها أي خطأ واتمنى من الجميع إزالة فكرة قانون مصونية الطاقة مؤقتا والتفكير بهذه الفكرة لان هذا القانون سيضع حد لأفكارنا وسيوجهها باتجاه بعيد عن الواقع
 بما أن العالم الذي نعيش فيه نسبي ولايوجد أي شيء مطلق سوى الله عز وجل فقانون مصونية الطاقة نسبي أيضا أي يمكن أن يكون فيه ثغرة ما وعلينا التفكير فيها 
أرجو الاطلاع على الملف المرفق واتمنى من الجميع التفكير بهذه الفكرة وحتى تطبيقها ومن أراد براءة اختراع فيها فليأخذ لأن هدفي ليس براءة اختراع بل هدفي أسمى من ذلك بكثير واقول لكم والله العظيم أن هذه الفكرة لم آخذها من أحد بل من تفكيري أنا ولكنني لا أستطيع تطبيقها كاملة لعدم توفر الإمكانيات المادية وان شاء الله سأضع جميع ما املك من أفكار في هذا المنتدى ولا أريد أي مقابل سوى النهضة العلمية العربية


----------



## بشار حاميها (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا غالي على المشاركة المميزة ..


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك ...

قصدك أنه سوف تزداد الإضاءة وفي نفس الوقت يزداد التيار الناتج عن المحرك؟؟؟ ...


----------



## منار نور (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبالرك الله فيكم 
الموضوع ليس بهذه السهوله اخي الكريم يجب ان نفكر بطريقه اخرى مثلا كيف نطور عمل الخليه الشمسيه
كيف نستطيع ان نرفع كفاءه الخليه 2%عن الكفاءه الحاليه مع العلم بأن كفاءه الخليه الشمسيه لاتتجاوز 20%
اما موضوع محرك دائم الحركه فهذا موضوع اعتقد انه غير منطقي علميا 
وتحياتنا الىكم والى القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## ميداد (13 أغسطس 2008)

بما ان الكهرباء الساكنة سيتم تأريضها بالنهاية فسوف تمر بلمبات النيون ثم الى الأرضي فلو زدنا عدد اللمبات حتى عدد 20 فسوف تضاء جميعها كما لو كانت لمبة واحدة أي سنحصل على ضوء واحد من الجميع عندها نستطيع زيادة عدد الخلايا الكهروضوئية مثلا نضع 10 خلايا ونستخدم المرايا لعكس الضوء على هذه الخلايا عندها سنستثمر خليتين أو ثلاث خلايا للمحرك والباقي عبارة عن طاقة حرة أي كهرباء زائدة .


----------



## ميداد (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم .
أنا لم أسمع رأي الأخ محمد الكردي هل فكرتي هذه ناجحة أم فاشلة ولك مني كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## جاد العليمى (19 أغسطس 2008)

*مستقبل عبقرى مجنون*

السلام عليكم يا ميداد انا مؤمن بفكرة النسبية ومؤمن بفكرة ان ننحى قانون بقاء الطاقة جانبا لانة ايضا نسبى وليس معنى ذلك انة خطأ اما فكرة الطاقة المتولدة الدائمة فلها تعديل بسيط مبنى على اساس ان الطاقة لها نسبة اضمحلال يجب التغلب عليها :73: على فكرة انت عبقرى:60:


----------



## ميداد (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك أخي جاد على الرد الرائع 
بالنسبة لقانون الطاقة إيماني بنسبيته كبير إن هذه الفكرة تتطلب الدراسة المعمقة وهذا احد الاسباب الذي دعاني لعرضها على الأخوة المهندسين في هذا الموقع . فكرتنا تحتاج للتطوير لأن مولدات الكهرباء الساكنة التي استعملناها هنا ضعيفة نوعا ما . انا طبقت الفكرة ولكن من مواد لاتخطر ببال أحد مثل علب سمنة معدنية وبلاستيك قداحات ودولاب سيارة لعبة أطفال وغيرها . بصراحة لا يوجد امكانية مادية لتطبيقها سوى من مواد خردة لان الخلية الشمسية سعرها غالي جدا ولااستطيع أنا الموظف المتواضع من شرائها فهي تساوي خمسة أضعاف راتبي .
ولكن الحاجة ام الاختراع ولكم مني كل الاحترام والتقدير .


----------



## نور الهدى العربي (20 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك المهم انك تحاول ان تكون موجود و المهم ان يعمل الانسان ليس مجرد تجميع معلومات و دراسة من دون تطبيق اهنئك و لكن ليس لدي الارضية العلمية الكافية لارد عليك


----------



## ميداد (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## ياسين مهند (29 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لكن يا أخ ميداد فكرت انتاج الطاقه الكهربائيه بسيطه اذا وجدت حلا لهاذه المشكله وهي كيفيت رفع الطاقه ولو بكميه بسيطه اي (elevateur de puissance)


----------



## ابراهيم احمد حسن (29 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز هذه الافكار نحن بحاجه لها ويا ريت يتم الشرح اكثر وبشكل اوضح مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ميداد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

من خلال بحثي وجدت جهاز شبيه لهذا الجهاز اسمه تيستاتيكا وهو مولد كهرباء من الكهرباء الساكنة ويعتبر محرك دائم الحركة ( Testatika)


----------



## ميداد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

يمكن تعديل هذه التجربة باضافة بعض المكثفات أي تخزين الكهرباء الساكنة وتفريغها في لمبات النيون وذلك سيعطي كمية كبيرة من الضوء 
التجربة بهذا المجال لازالت قائمة بالنسبة لي واي جديد سوف اعلمكم به لنستفيد جميعا منه


----------



## zzzccc (18 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي ميداد 
بارك الله فيك
يا ريت تزودنا دائما بكل جديد عن بحثك الرائع


----------



## مجتبى بن حسن (29 ديسمبر 2008)

وفقك الله أخي ميداد فكرتك أروع من الرئع وأنشاء الله تزبط معاك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جاد العليمى قال:


> السلام عليكم يا ميداد انا مؤمن بفكرة النسبية ومؤمن بفكرة ان ننحى قانون بقاء الطاقة جانبا لانة ايضا نسبى وليس معنى ذلك انة خطأ اما فكرة الطاقة المتولدة الدائمة فلها تعديل بسيط مبنى على اساس ان الطاقة لها نسبة اضمحلال يجب التغلب عليها :73: على فكرة انت عبقرى:60:




اخى 
قانون الطاقة سليم ماءة بالماءة ولكن قد تجد انسان غبي او احمق يريد حجب العلم عن الناس بوضع قانون الطاقة فى غير محله 

بمعنى انه ينسي كل المؤثرات الخارجية سواء بالزيادة او النقصان 

وان شاء الله تعالى اعمل على وضع موضوع جديد مذهل :67::67::67:عن محرك دائم الحركة ولايحتاج الى طاقة لتشغيله وسهل التصنيع 

فانتظرونى قريبا باذن الله تعالى


----------



## ميداد (2 يناير 2009)

قانون الطاقة نسبي بالنسبة للعالم النسبي الذي نعيش فيه وانت ياسيد مبتدأ لينوكس كل مواضيعك بتأكد هالشي 

يمكن معك حق النسبة الكبرى من العرب اغبياء .
لانو اقتصرت شغلتهم على نقل العلم من الغرب فقط وما حدا بيجرب عملي يعني بدن الشغلة جاهزة مع القياسات الكاملة 
لاحظت بالموقع انو الشباب شغلتهم بتصب في مجال الصحافة اكثر من العلم والعمل يعني كلام من دون فعل


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (2 يناير 2009)

ميداد قال:


> قانون الطاقة نسبي بالنسبة للعالم النسبي الذي نعيش فيه وانت ياسيد مبتدأ لينوكس كل مواضيعك بتأكد هالشي
> 
> يمكن معك حق النسبة الكبرى من العرب اغبياء .
> لانو اقتصرت شغلتهم على نقل العلم من الغرب فقط وما حدا بيجرب عملي يعني بدن الشغلة جاهزة مع القياسات الكاملة
> لاحظت بالموقع انو الشباب شغلتهم بتصب في مجال الصحافة اكثر من العلم والعمل يعني كلام من دون فعل




كلامك صحيح 

وهذا حال الغالبية 

البعض قد يصل لائج ولكن لن يكتبها لنا

عموما نحن نحاول تقديم الخير والعلم حتى يصل الى الكل



وللاسف البعض قظ يظن ان عليه ان يحتفظ بالفكرة او المشروع لنفسه وهذا لن يصل الى شئ لان الطاقة الحرة تحتاج الاى تعاون الكثير من الناس 

امكانيات وتوفير المال لالازم لها


للاسف تجد ان هناك من يراقب المنتديات ويعمل على التعتيم على تلك الافكار وهذا العلم 

مع العلم بانه منتشر بكم هائل بالمنتديات الاجنبية و تجد الالاف من التجارب مصورة بالفديو على الانترنت لهم


ومع كل هذا فالامل موجود فى ان نجد منا من يقدمه الى ارض الواقع 

لانها كلها مشاريع مربحة و ناجحة جدا جدا


----------



## ميداد (19 يناير 2009)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## alkapten_280 (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا ياخي علي هذه الفكره الرائعه ولاكني اعتقد انها غير عمليه لان الطاقه النتاجه من الخليه الضوئيه لن تستطيع دوران المحرك هذا رائي أنا وهو خطأء يحتمل الصواب


----------



## s3eed7 (2 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## باسم محمد كاظم (9 يناير 2013)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## باسم محمد كاظم (9 يناير 2013)

:31:مشششششششششششششششششششكور


----------

